

Harvard grads turn gym business model on its head - pvilchez
http://www.boston.com/business/articles/2011/01/24/gym_pact_bases_fees_on_members_ability_to_stick_to_their_workout_schedule/?camp=misc:on:share:article

======
alienDeveloper
do they have any kind of ip or patent rights on this model? I belive i have a
bit more advanced version of this model for some time now. But was not on Gym,
but similar. Still my idea too goes very well with this Gym.

Does anyone know if it cause any problems, if i procced with my ideas?

------
kleinsch
Very cool idea. As someone who works out 5-6x/week, I'd love to sign up for a
gym that has that model. ;)

4x/week seems a little much for people that are trying to start out. I'll be
curious to see how their plans evolve through market feedback.

